# Is this a formal boxing straight right hand?



## Acronym (Jul 8, 2020)

Those of you who boxed a long time. Does it look to you like how you were taught a straight right? 

I did boxing for a few months before I got side lined with an injury. So I barely scratched the surface and had no privates


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 8, 2020)

It looks like the right basic concept at least. I'd need to see some better footage from some better angles in order to offer any specific corrections or coaching.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 8, 2020)

On the right track. But I agree with Tony need to see clearer footage, angles, lower body (feet) to attempt any real observation.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 8, 2020)

A punch is to use your body to "push" your arm. Your clip doesn't show that.

How you may punch out your arm is not important. What's important is how you may borrow the counter force from the ground, transfer your power through your back leg, hip, upper body, shoulder, and then reach to your arm.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Those of you who boxed a long time. Does it look to you like how you were taught a straight right?
> 
> I did boxing for a few months before I got side lined with an injury. So I barely scratched the surface and had no privates


Well if you boxed for a few months you should know how to throw a cross when there’s only 4 punches in boxing


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2020)

Pretty good job going out. But that's as dangerous to you as it is to him. You can't pose at the end, your punching arm extended, hanging there.

Try to loosen up some, maybe sit into that stance a little, relax. Loosen your neck, you want to be able to slip and duck. Nice job of keeping your left up.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2020)

Nope.....


----------



## Acronym (Jul 8, 2020)

Buka said:


> Pretty good job going out. But that's as dangerous to you as it is to him. You can't pose at the end, your punching arm extended, hanging there.
> 
> Try to loosen up some, maybe sit into that stance a little, relax. Loosen your neck, you want to be able to slip and duck. Nice job of keeping your left up.



I'm freezing for the purposes of clarity. What do you think about the weight dip? Should I just twist or is a dip good for this particular punch? I mostly see pros KOing without noticable dipping, they just twist.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2020)

Acronym said:


> I'm freezing for the purposes of clarity. What do you think about the weight dip? Should I just twist or is a dip good for this particular punch? I mostly see pros KOing without noticable dipping, they just twist.



You inch forwards as if you are about to start running.

Especially on a lead cross.


----------



## Acronym (Jul 8, 2020)

drop bear said:


> You inch forwards as if you are about to start running.
> 
> .



I can do that both with or without a dip, and the instructionals aren't consistent online.


----------



## Acronym (Jul 8, 2020)

This demonstrater dips sort of like I do, others don't


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 8, 2020)

You can punch in 3 different ways:

1. Move your arm, your body just follow (body chase arm).
2. Use your body rotation to push your arm (body push arm).
3. Borrow the counter force from the ground (you need to bend your back leg here), add in your body rotation, and push your arm (body push arm).

For

- power generation, 1 < 2 < 3.
- speed, 3 < 2 < 1.

So in fighting, there is no right or wrong but a trade off between power and speed.

Does anybody know whether boxing uses the "body chase arm" method.

- You throw a non-committed jab.
- If you miss your jab, you just pull your punch back, and try to jab again without adding your body behind your jab (all boxers do this).
- If your jab hit on your opponent's face, you then add your body behind it (not sure all boxers do this).


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2020)

Acronym said:


> This demonstrater dips sort of like I do, others don't



I can't see a dip there but I don't think doing it or not matters that much. 

You are doing the dip but not transferring your weight forwards that 10%


----------



## Acronym (Jul 9, 2020)

drop bear said:


> I can't see a dip there but I don't think doing it or not matters that much.
> 
> You are doing the dip but not transferring your weight forwards that 10%




I have another way of doing it when hitting the bag which I learned from Tyson on youtube and that's to both rotate and side step/dive into the punch so that I get those 10% and it worked!


----------



## Acronym (Jul 9, 2020)

drop bear said:


> You are doing the dip but not transferring your weight forwards that 10%



I know what you guys are referring to but doesn't that depend on from what range the right hand is thrown at my opponent? You really advocate doing the dive forward at all times and shadow boxing?


----------



## Acronym (Jul 9, 2020)

How about this guy. Most of the executions in that clip, he neglects the forward 10% except for the first two


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 9, 2020)

Are you looking for opinion/correction or agreement?


Acronym said:


> How about this guy. Most of the executions in that clip, he neglects the forward 10% except for the first two


It is a training video. Breaking down the individual pieces. I think you may be looking for the wrong thing at the wrong time. 
From what I see that is sound boxer training. 
Since you have posited this question spanning several styles I wonder if you are trying to mash them all together and making it more confusing than it has to be.


----------



## Acronym (Jul 9, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> .
> Since you have posited this question spanning several styles I wonder if you are trying to mash them all together and making it more confusing than it has to be.



No I haven't. I posted it in the boxing forum and it is strictly with regards to the sport of Western Boxing.


----------



## Acronym (Jul 9, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Are you looking for opinion/correction or agreement?
> 
> It is a training video. Breaking down the individual pieces. I think you may be looking for the wrong thing at the wrong time.
> .



After breaking down the individual parts and moving on to one go, he still doesn't do it. 

If people who box for a long time insist I should *always* do the forward 10%, then I'm perfectly open to do so. They would have to explain those types of demos, though.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 9, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can punch in 3 different ways:
> 
> 1. Move your arm, your body just follow (body chase arm).
> 2. Use your body rotation to push your arm (body push arm).
> ...


All of those (and more) can be found in boxing, but 2 & 3 are most foundational.



Acronym said:


> I know what you guys are referring to but doesn't that depend on from what range the right hand is thrown at my opponent? You really advocate doing the dive forward at all times and shadow boxing?


There is no "always" in boxing. For any rule you might learn in training, you can find footage of a world-class fighter breaking that rule deliberately and successfully. I'd say that the forward weight transfer DB refers to is a really good foundational principle to apply most of the time, but there are definitely situations where you would take a different approach.


----------



## Acronym (Jul 9, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> All . I'd say that the forward weight transfer DB refers to is a really good foundational principle to apply most of the time, but there are definitely situations where you would take a different approach.



Alright then. I couldn't place what it was in the clip that looked unorthodox since the hips were doing its job but now I know. I think I confused the don't lean part with the forward transfer. It's probably also my traditional martial arts muscle memory.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 9, 2020)

Acronym said:


> I know what you guys are referring to but doesn't that depend on from what range the right hand is thrown at my opponent? You really advocate doing the dive forward at all times and shadow boxing?



Not really. If you have thrown a lead right hand at a guy and didn't need to move  forwards. You have probably eaten about 50 jabs.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 9, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> All of those (and more) can be found in boxing, but 2 & 3 are most foundational.
> 
> 
> There is no "always" in boxing. For any rule you might learn in training, you can find footage of a world-class fighter breaking that rule deliberately and successfully. I'd say that the forward weight transfer DB refers to is a really good foundational principle to apply most of the time, but there are definitely situations where you would take a different approach.



Sorry. And that. So you would step in to range. And that range would require you to inch forwards. Because then you have a bit more body weight and a bit more range.

And this idea is pretty much how the bulk of successful boxing works.

So if I throw a technically poor punch. But can put momentum behind it. And be hitting you at the right time from the right place.

I will literally murder a guy who is technically better but dosent do those things as well.

Airlie Fight Nights

So here is a mate of mine. Blair. Now he doesn't throw anything like the crisp style of orthodox punches you are trying to do. But he does constantly throw shots from awkward angles.

And that wins fights.


----------



## Acronym (Jul 10, 2020)

Is this any good?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 11, 2020)

Would you be able to show a vid of you throwing them with footwork/against a bag? That'll help people provide a lot more feedback for you. 

If you've got access to one, take a video of you working a bag for a minute and ask for feedback on that.


----------



## Acronym (Aug 7, 2020)

Now I got the forward weight transfer down that drop bear was talking about, after trying to erase pattern residuals from TMA....

I'll put the phone on a better place next time so you can see the feet as well.


----------



## Acronym (Aug 7, 2020)

I agree the forward transfer was lacking in my first clip but I was so blinded by TMA katas where we don't lean.. that I didn't even notice it! I saw that something was off even though my shoulder rotated fully but I couldn't nail it down.


----------

